# Guitarfun 2.5



## Jax (Jul 5, 2008)

It doesn't have the graphics of Guitar Hero or Frets on Fire, but it does its job!








```
How to set up:
- Place the guitarfun folder on the root of the SD card;
- Place songs in the Frets on Fire format on the guitarfun/songs folder;
- Boot the .dol using any booting methods.
```

I'm playing it right now with the Wii Guitar and it's pretty good!

Source
*Download v2.8*


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 5, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet, but it seems pretty cool! I have a whole load of Frets on Fire songs I'd love to try it out.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 5, 2008)

THIS IS GOLD!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JUST.... GOLD!!!

Guys this homebrew supports the Guitar Hero Guitar, plus all Frets on Fire songs work with it too.

We just need online.. nothing more.

The game for the Pc even supports 2 players, so newer version will probably include it also.

Like i said, this is pure gold. Now we don't need to make Guitar Hero Discs for just a couple of songs, use all programs to make the songs work with Guitar Hero, etc.

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 5, 2008)

Aw. Too bad I only have a 360 guitar.


----------



## Tony_92 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wii Guitar works pretty well, but the rumble is annoying.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG My dream become true but don't have a WII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do its possible to make a fret on fire on ds ?????


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 5, 2008)

It's pretty good, but it has the potential to be awesome.....
Has anybody figured it out how to disable the vibration on the wii remote ? It's pretty annoying.
I'm liking it so far, but i'm having trouble because it feels that the music/video are slightly out of sinc, or maybe it's just different then what I'm used to.
Great homebrew by the way, thank you !


----------



## Beware (Jul 5, 2008)

Support the Rock Band guitar and multiple players and this could be the most popular Wii homebrew to date.  And I'm sure a DS version is in the works by this guy or someone else.

Does FoF have song packs that match the patterns of the commercial GHs?  If they do and multiplayer gets included I will be forced to hack all my friend's Wiis. :-P


----------



## soliunasm (Jul 5, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Support the Rock Band guitar and multiple players and this could be the most popular Wii homebrew to date.  And I'm sure a DS version is in the works by this guy or someone else.
> 
> Does FoF have song packs that match the patterns of the commercial GHs?  If they do and multiplayer gets included I will be forced to hack all my friend's Wiis. :-P


Some track makers use official tracks/patterns for song packs if requested. I've found TTFaF for FoF.


----------



## teonintyfive (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have a wii guitar, gah

edit: Wait... it supports keyboards, and I saw in logitech's site that my keyboard is supported by the wii


----------



## webyugioh (Jul 6, 2008)

NEEDS PAUSE
God, has anybody found out how to pause.

Other than that and the rumbling this has got to be one of the best homebrew ever!


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jul 6, 2008)

The game already supports Multiplayer, i didn't know that..

Plus, yes most of the Frets on Fire songs are equal to the Guitar Hero versions, if they are avaiable.

There are millions of songs, plus there are packs with all the Guitar Hero for Frets on Fire and even Rock Band.

PURE GOLD i tell ya XD


----------



## Tony_92 (Jul 6, 2008)

It seems to be updated. It's 2.6 now.


----------



## Jax (Jul 6, 2008)

Tony_92 said:
			
		

> It seems to be updated. It's 2.6 now.



Thanks!
Added to the original post.


----------



## atrickpay (Jul 7, 2008)

Deletable_Man said:
			
		

> Aw. Too bad I only have a 360 guitar.



Same here, would the USB 360 guitar be possible in any way? I know it works for FOF, but thats with specific drivers. I'd love to play this, just couldn't see it being that fun without a guitar controller. Is there a dev website or anything? Dont even see it on wiibrew


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could someone possibly tell me how to get this running? I've downloaded and placed the .dol into the apps folder, but it doesn't show up in the homebrew channel...

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you name it boot.dol? Is it in it's own folder?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yeah... I forgot to rename! Thanks so much! I really cannot wait to play this!!


----------



## myuuji (Jul 7, 2008)

best homebrew app yet!! definetly.


Now the only thing that's missing is Singstar.....hehe


----------



## zruben (Jul 7, 2008)

does anyone have an idea of how to play it left-handed??...

I select "left-hand" on the input menu... but the game still plays as if I were right handed... 

help please


----------



## Jax (Jul 7, 2008)

zruben said:
			
		

> does anyone have an idea of how to play it left-handed??...
> 
> I select "left-hand" on the input menu... but the game still plays as if I were right handed...
> 
> help please



You have to choose right-handed for you to play left-handed.

I know, it's stupid...


----------



## nedthehead (Jul 7, 2008)

What are the input methods? Is it currently only Wii Guitar or Keyboard? I would love to use this if it had support for the Wiimote or GC controller or something else.


----------



## alex (Jul 7, 2008)

It does support Wiimote... I want to try this... Wish I had a Wii Guitar


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 7, 2008)

hey I can't play any of my songs .I'm using the homebrew channel I load it up and when i go to Single Player it says memory card error or something like that what do I do .I tried refresh and noticed it said reading usb?


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 8, 2008)

are all your songs in the right directory?


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 8, 2008)

ya there in guitarfun/songs/


----------



## Prisoner (Jul 8, 2008)

but there ins't yet a meta.xml and a icon.png, right??

a package for the HBC....


----------



## Trolly (Jul 8, 2008)

:'(

This is a dream come true, especially as Frets On Fire mysteriously crashes on my new PC and won't run. As soon as this flipping thing will actually download (none of the damn links load up) I'll play through the Rock Band songs!
This guy is absolutely awesome. Throw in a few more peripherals support and perhaps slightly better (or at least rounder) graphics and this'll be a winner. How did we not notice this before now as well?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 9, 2008)

Version 2.7 is out.


----------



## Jax (Jul 9, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Version 2.7 is out.



Thanks.
Updated.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, and I've just played it for the first time. I used the GH3 controller.
It ABSOLUTELY sucked ass. It throws all my songs about half a second out of sync, doesn't allow any offset in the sound options and has the worst sound effects ever. The fret boards look like they've been made in paint then stretched to fit, and everything just looks and feels dire.
As soon as this is given a new lick of paint and the technical issues are sorted out I'll love this. But for now it just plain sucks, I couldn't enjoy any of the songs I played.


----------



## Jax (Jul 15, 2008)

Version 2.8 added.


----------



## Chizad (Feb 5, 2009)

So far no one has mentioned the lag.

It's pretty horrible.

It varies depending on the song, but so far I have played NO song that doesn't lag a considerable amount. Some are off as much as an entire second.

Am I the only one experiencing this? Could there be a fx for this?


----------



## Sstew (Feb 5, 2009)

Chizad said:
			
		

> So far no one has mentioned the lag.
> 
> It's pretty horrible.
> 
> ...



Lol, You bumped a 6 month old topic, Um no from what I heard the lag happens a lot.


----------



## Chizad (Feb 5, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Chizad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, didn't wanna piss anyone off by starting a whole new topic on something that's been discussed. Lesser of two evils.

This really sucks cause I've loaded up FOF files and pretty much none of them are playable. If someone could fix this or create their own game that utilizes FOF files with better timing, this would be the best Homebrew App available by a longshot.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah the lag was the first thing I noticed and even though I painfully searched and download hundreds of FOF songs I never really bothered to play this because it was extremely difficult to hit the notes.
Hopefully somebody will come up with a better solution to play those songs on the Wii.
Personally I like the slightly modified GH engine of Aereosmith, but both GHWT and RB2 have a solid quickplay feature that would be great if added new content.


----------

